# Opening the Floodgates of Employment



## MrKowz (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally, my persistance and perseverance are paying off in seeking new employment. For the past month or two, I have been scouring the careers sections (and Monster.Com) of local businesses, applying for EVERY job I might be remotely qualified for (mainly Business Analyst, Financial Analyst, Pricing Analyst, * Analyst, etc...), even though I lack either x-years of experience or I might not meet each of their requirements. I have been putting in roughly 10 applications a week, keeping track of where, when, and what I apply for. After a few weeks of doing this and not getting a single call back (or seeing that my application was declined outright), instead of getting bummed and complaining, I kept pushing through... and things are finally turning around.

In the last week, I have had two separate (very high-profile) companies contact me for an interview; and I am expecting a third company to get back with me within the next week. It's as if a tiny opening appeared on the job-front, and that opening ended up exploding into more and more.

The reason I am posting this bit of story here is because I owe a significant amount of thanks and gratitude to every member (far too many to name) on these forums who have helped me throughout the years. My knowledge of Excel would be nowhere near what it currently is without the help, examples, explanations, and corrections of the members of this forum. This Excel knowledge has made me significantly more marketable to the business world, especially since I have utilized the knowledge in my current position to build a centralized process for Pension Analysis.

Regardless of what happens with my employment situation, I fully intend on continuing to help and support these forums, as well as continue to learn the Excel profession to the extent of my abilities.

Wish me luck! I'll defeinitely keep everyone posted on where I end up!


----------



## RoryA (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck! I assume our cheques are in the post, as is the custom.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck Keith!  We also take Paypal


----------



## Akashwani (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Keith,

Good luck, I hope everything works out for you and that you will enjoy whichever job comes your way.

It would be interesting to know how many people this forum has helped to gain a pay rise (me  ) or to get a job.

Ak


----------



## Michael M (Apr 27, 2011)

Cheers MrKowz.....it all comes to those who wait.....and persevere.
Only recently I won an upgrade in my org and I agree, without the expertise, and help from this forum, I dare say this wouldn't have happened.
AND yes.....I'll send cash to all responsible.....is Fax OK ??


----------



## Peter_SSs (Apr 28, 2011)

Michael M said:


> .....is Fax OK ??


Yes, fax credit card details.


----------



## RoryA (Apr 28, 2011)

If you have a playstation, we've already got your card details.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Apr 28, 2011)

rorya said:


> If you have a playstation, we've already got your card details.


 Very topical.


----------



## JamesW (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck mate!  Let me know if they have any UK based partner companies who are looking for people :P


----------



## MrKowz (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cbrine (May 2, 2011)

rorya said:


> If you have a playstation, we've already got your card details.



That was you Rory?  ****...don't use mine OK.


ps-Expect an FBI agent to show up at your door in the next few day


----------



## SuperFerret (May 3, 2011)

Good Luck! I hope you get your dream job!


----------



## MrKowz (May 6, 2011)

Update - I GOT THE JOB! 

I know I would not have been able to get this without my knowledge of Excel that I have developed through these forums. I cannot thank everyone enough for every single bit of help I've received. I hope I'll still have time to get on these forums and help whenever possible!


----------



## Jude24 (May 6, 2011)

Good Luck MrKowz...

The forum is a great place and I'm certain that your knowledge of it will withstand any form of Job application...


----------



## VoG (May 6, 2011)

Well done 

I assume that the cheques are in the post


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 6, 2011)

We'll drink a few beers (and gins and ciders) to your good health Keith at the next London session of the MrExcel user group (and send you the bill, obviously)


----------



## Smitty (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations Keith!

For anyone looking for a job or even an upgrade, I'd suggest a book called "What color is your parachute".  It's pretty campy, but it brings up ways to get jobs that most people don't think about.  It also talks about the things that generally won't work, that 9 of 10 job seekers persist in doing.


----------



## Colin Legg (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck with your new job!


----------



## Akashwani (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations Keith and well done, feels good doesn't it?
Hopefully you wont be working too hard and still have plenty of time to help the Excel blind like myself.

All the best



Ak


----------

